# Red Dot Optics for Shotgun



## schmatzie (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking to put a red dot scope on my shotgun for turkey hunting. I want a scope that is reliable, good quality and affordable. Price range would be less than $150 or so. Any recommendations ? Thank you


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

I haven't put any rounds down range yet, it came today, but I went with a bushnell tr-25.
My daughter missed a slam dunk on a nice tom with the .410. So we picked up the youth 11-87 in 20 gauge. Undertaker choke, saddle mount and a red dot. Never owned a 11-87 but what a great little shotgun patterned very well out to 30 yds with Remington nitro #5's.


----------



## laterilus (Mar 18, 2006)

laterilus said:


> I haven't put any rounds down range yet, it came today, but I went with a bushnell tr-25.
> My daughter missed a slam dunk on a nice tom with the .410. So we picked up the youth 11-87 in 20 gauge. Undertaker choke, saddle mount and a red dot. Never owned a 11-87 but what a great little shotgun patterned very well out to 30 yds with Remington nitro #5's.


----------



## atp500 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Went for the Tru-Glo Gobbler Stopper last year. Worked great.*


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got 2 eotechs and a 50 dollar truglo. I hunt with the 50 dollar sight.


----------



## Martian (Apr 28, 2011)

I have an $85 tru glo got it on amazon $45 free ship


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Mueller MX1 red dot. I've had one on my 835 since 2008. Good quality, not very expensive. Big thing is it holds a zero after numerous 3.5" 2 7/16 oz Nitro Company shells.


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

put a truglo and saddle mount on the wifes 20ga 870.works well for me as I was able to take a 8pt with a neck shot last nov.she has dropped toms and missed toms since we went this route.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

https://www.gunandgame.com/threads/which-red-dot-scope-is-best-for-turkey-shotgun.38160/


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

I use one from UTG, they came out with a T-Dot sight last year. Love it! I was able to take this bird last spring with it. I shoot an 870 supermag, 3.5" Winchester Long Beards and holds zero better than other optics I've seen.


----------



## Smith&Brownie (Mar 3, 2009)

Here is a video they made to give you an idea what it would look like on the bird.


----------



## ezcaller (Feb 21, 2009)

UTG claw mount with Dagger Defense red dot.Two colors,three reticle choices 59.00 .Claw mount saddle 34.00 for 870.


----------

